# Handel: Agrippina Live from the Met: DiDonato, Rae, Lindsey, Davies, Rose



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

An opera I know nothing about (except for some fuzzy historical background mostly from my fooling around with ancient coins) and singers I am mostly unfamiliar with. I try to avoid countertenors (and especially bargain counter tenors :lol but it's not always possible. 

Who's going? Anyone care to comment on Things To Watch (Listen) For?

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------

